# My date with lovely plasti dip



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

so i masked off the car to spray the chrome all around........










also decided to try spraying the window trim to see how it would come out....








I liked it so I masked the rest









while in the plasti mode...i decided to do the grill too :laugh: i sparyed the outside chrome matte with plasti....the 4 fins with gloss paint...and the vw is going to be gloss as well


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Post some pics showing the side trim. :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

obviously everything (the whole look) looks different in person and can be very deceiving in pictures. looks alot sleeker in person...the black blends with the paint

end result









difference between mid and rear


















I figured if i'm deleting chrome, I had to spray the vw. I'm not too fond of how it blends with the red tails. I'm going to eventually change it to gloss black...from my research seems difficult


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Cant wait to see pics. I did my side trim on my white CC one day in black and I really like it. It came out fairly good. I used blade to score paint after the 4 coats dried and then did the peal. I need things to be perfect "OCD"so I ended up taking it all off but the overall look was nice. I think next time I have inside doors off I will remove trim and have it done at shop so no edge is missed.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks good. Are you going to black out the wheels as well? I really like the look of the brushed aluminum side mirrors like an Audi. I think since you blacked out everything else, adding that would be a neat touch.


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

it looks good :thumbup:

but, do something with those wheels.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I like what i see, but i wanna see it from further away.
Also, take pictures from the mirrors height - looks better


----------



## Kenguy (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup:

Looks great bro!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

It turned out really nice. I like!!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Hey, nice writeup. First let me say... I think the grill and the window surrounds look great.. But, in all honesty... The matted out chrome reminds me of circa 1996 base model civics with black plastic trim versus painted. Overall, very ingenious and it looks like a lot of prep!

👍


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't help but not like it personally, but despite what I like I do like that you have been creative with the car. It reflects what you like and who knows maybe you'll start the next big trend from a creative idea. Keep on modding man love the spirit!


----------



## Lunnzz (Aug 27, 2004)

It's funny to log on and see this done I was talking to my neighbor a few hours ago about doing the same thing including the wheels..Makes me wanna do it even more best thing about plasti-dip comes off easily.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Good Work*

Really would like to see it from 20 ft - 30 ft also to get the Entire Impression .

What I see it looks like a Tweaked : Hot - Rod 


Now put some Hot Rod Wheels On It !


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

i think it turned out quite well! :thumbup:
:beer:


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> obviously everything (the whole look) looks different in person and can be very deceiving in pictures. looks alot sleeker in person...the black blends with the paint
> 
> end result
> 
> ...


Nice work. It looks really good. :thumbup:

Now the bright red taillights stand out like Rudolph the red nose reindeer. 

It might look good if you added some tint to the tail lights.


----------



## Lunnzz (Aug 27, 2004)

Also might look totally different with the windows tinted.


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

Well done dude, looking good!!:thumbup:


----------



## Point n Shoot (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at you making threads now..


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind words...
To answers everyones questions...
the windows are getting lightly tinted (50%) soon. It should set off the look. 
The wheels I might plasti dip for the winter.. It's very easy to do but i probably wont because it looks kinda cheap imo..esp because everything else is matte..
If i was looking to spend money on my car i would paint everything gloss
I will def be on different wheels march/april 
Also changing the rear vw to gloss. Not fond of it...the matte rear vw doesn't compliment the red tails

Ween...I actually like the oem brushed window trim, I wasn't going to paint it but ended up doing it anyways. Its easy to do and it comes off no problem.

JHolmes...idk why vw still releases the car with chrome....it has to go lol I wish my car wasn't black, I would match it to body color..that's hot for any white/gray/blue/silver cc.. But that's pushing it for me you have to rip off the chrome, order a new set paint that set and install..when Jimmy (Doq fast lane) posted a picture of his car without the trim I recommended he paints them...it would look the best on his color cc

Engtech I'll post picture soon I have them but can't upload now. I'll tell you now that from far it looks 10x better compared to oem. All the shine is gone. the car stands out as one lol instead of the trim 


Happy Holidays Guys and Girls


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

1slow1.8t said:


> JHolmes...idk why vw still releases the car with chrome....it has to go lol I wish my car wasn't black, I would match it to body color..that's hot for any white/gray/blue/silver cc..


Sadly... I think you cheapened your car. Sorry to hate, but in my opinion, cars look so much nicer with chrome trim around the windows. My wife wouldn't buy a VW without the chrome trim. I know it's a different car, but compare the MKV Jettas.... S versus SEL models.


----------



## Point n Shoot (Jul 25, 2008)

chrome is the best, if it was 1980s still


----------



## Lennycc (Dec 31, 2011)

*Wassup*

Looks alot better in person...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

It's called shadow trim, looks good, but I would have left the badges chrome.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> It's called shadow trim, looks good, but I would have left the badges chrome.












going to change the back to gloss too
the picture isnt good at all and the flash is all off...its gloss and flat inside/around the edges


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> It's called shadow trim, looks good, but I would have left the badges chrome.


I think that's a BMW term. Audi calls theirs titanium editions.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

ToySlacker said:


> .....Sorry to hate, but in my opinion, cars look so much nicer with chrome trim around the windows.


^ THIS


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> ^ THIS
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


lol dont hate Dan...you havent seen it yet 

Happy New Year Guys :beer:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

ToySlacker said:


> Sorry to hate, but in my opinion, cars look so much nicer with chrome trim around the windows.


Not true. Depends on the car and what look you are going for. Sporty or luxury. I do agree that on some cars it cheapens the look and gives the car a base trim model appearance but think about all the true sports cars (not to mention exotics) out there, no chrome. As mentioned above BMW has shadow line trim and Audi, Titanium. The desired effect is to give the car a more aggressive and sporty look.

Take a look at my old S4.

Before









After









Tell me it looks better with the chrome. As for the CC, I'm still undecided. This is not a sport car so I think the chrome belongs; although if done properly, one could pull off the black trim look.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> Not true. Depends on the car and what look you are going for. Sporty or luxury. I do agree that on some cars it cheapens the look and gives the car a base trim model appearance but think about all the true sports cars (not to mention exotics) out there, no chrome. As mentioned above BMW has shadow line trim and Audi, Titanium. The desired effect is to give the car a more aggressive and sporty look.
> 
> Take a look at my old S4.
> 
> ...



Look dont get mad...but i agree with what someone posted above. i think painting everything cheapened the look of the car. then again, depends on what you're going for. then again, the matte look clashes IMO. might as well just color match the whole car....now to each his own so if you're cool with it then cool. 

and as for this Audi above...poor example....ok, so the Audi with the silver wheels and chrome trim compared to the Audi with the darkened wheels and black trim...i think both examples look fine. not sure what youre trying to prove.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

crazywayne311 said:


> as for this Audi above...poor example....ok, so the Audi with the silver wheels and chrome trim compared to the Audi with the darkened wheels and black trim...i think both examples look fine. not sure what youre trying to prove.


It's the same car and you just proved my point by saying that it looks fine. The post I quoted said that he thinks chrome window trim looks better than black. I was pointing out that that is not always the case.

I guess I'm not used to the clientele here on the CC forum. Coming from Audizine and every other board here on the Tex, blacking out the trim is the trend and what is in style for the Euro scene, VW, Audi, BMW, Mercedes alike.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

As the saying goes, to each his own. Personally, I think mods are (or should be) about personal preference and not what 'is the trend' or currently in style. My .02 cents.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> As the saying goes, to each his own. Personally, I think mods are (or should be) about personal preference


So why so many on here hating on the OPs "personal preference"? It really should be "to each their own as long as I agree with it."

Personally, I actually agree with the haters on here. I prefer the chrome on the CC, especially on the dark colors. Mine is black and I like the chrome. It's a "luxury" car and the chrome fits. I'm not putting down the OP, though, because I know what look he is trying to accomplish and he has obviously put in a lot of work to get there.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

FastB7S4 said:


> So why so many on here hating on the OPs "personal preference"? It really should be "to each their own as long as I agree with it."


You're right, I shouldn't hate and blast the OP. But I would also like to mention that your S4 was a $50K+ car versus the OP's (sorry) base CC. So, not the "best" comparison or example. You're right though, on some cars, the black/shadow trim can and does look good. I just think on the CC, the chrome window trim looks great. But I do like the painted bumper and side trim :thumbup:. And... VW has dropped the chrome window trim on their Golf R and GTi models (though the new GLI has kept it), so it is a "sporty" trend. Looks like I'm old-fashioned still in my 20's.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup:

Thanks. I'm not on here to pick fights with anyone, although it may seem like it from this thread, but I just want people to have an open mind when it comes to modding, especially when it seems as though a large number of people here in the CC forum is either new to the VW scene or are just older guys on here researching their cars.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> It's the same car and you just proved my point by saying that it looks fine. The post I quoted said that he thinks chrome window trim looks better than black. I was pointing out that that is not always the case.
> 
> I guess I'm not used to the clientele here on the CC forum. Coming from Audizine and every other board here on the Tex, blacking out the trim is the trend and what is in style for the Euro scene, VW, Audi, BMW, Mercedes alike.


i didnt prove any point...i think each looks fine...maybe you misread what my point was...i said the blacked out trim looks fine...b/c the wheels are darker...theres a theme. then i said the chrome trim with the silver wheels looks fine...so again, not sure what you think i proved :beer:

and just b/c some of us dont like what he did doesnt mean we're being dicks...i'm definitely not hating on anyone. just wanted to say i didnt like it...same goes for you saying you liked what he did...who cares. you liking it and me not isnt going to change whats done :heart: lol

and sometimes we'll suggest things that maybe the OP could consider or try as a another idea...

either way who cares. its the internet


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> It's the same car and you just proved my point by saying that it looks fine. The post I quoted said that he thinks chrome window trim looks better than black. I was pointing out that that is not always the case.
> 
> I guess I'm not used to the clientele here on the CC forum. Coming from Audizine and every other board here on the Tex, blacking out the trim is the trend and what is in style for the Euro scene, VW, Audi, BMW, Mercedes alike.


Did Audizine members give you a hard time about running B8 style leds on your B7 
just kidding :beer:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

crazywayne311 said:


> i didnt prove any point...i think each looks fine...maybe you misread what my point was...i said the blacked out trim looks fine...b/c the wheels are darker...theres a theme. then i said the chrome trim with the silver wheels looks fine...so again, not sure what you think i proved :beer:
> 
> and just b/c some of us dont like what he did doesnt mean we're being dicks...i'm definitely not hating on anyone. just wanted to say i didnt like it...same goes for you saying you liked what he did...who cares. you liking it and me not isnt going to change whats done :heart: lol
> 
> ...


Ummm...the OP does have a theme...black wheels, grill, body molding? Am I missing something? :beer: The whole reason I responded was not because I was annoyed people were saying they didn't like it, but the thread seemed to have spiraled down to a chrome vs. black trim debate in general and how some feel black trim in general cheapens the car. Again, you proved my point that black window trim can look "fine" because I quoted ToySlacker who said that all cars look nicer with chrome trim around the window. By you saying it looked fine, means that it doesn't necessarily look better with the chrome trim and that it looked "fine" with black trim. But if you would have read carefully, you would have got that :heart::beer: instead of jumping on my case. :heart:

Apparently, I should have looked at you sig first, Wayne, and not mess with you because you are crazy and like 311. 



CC U L8TR said:


> Did Audizine members give you a hard time about running B8 style leds on your B7
> just kidding :beer:


haha nope. The LEDs were not aftermarket garbage but a custom built set from a respected fellow member who sold kits to modify the stock headlights. Some liked them and others didn't.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Just from looking at the top pictures, you plasti dipped all the class out of your car.. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

I pass judgement well....thank you if you like it and its cool if you dont. I am not the first person to do this "mod" obv

As I said earlier, I only sprayed the window trim to try it out. I always liked and still like the brushed aluminum panels that the cc comes with. I will take it off soon regardless because it didn't come out perfect. I'll take a few more pics when i mask it off again to spray it. 

Last Thursday i got 35% tints. i really like them and how them go with the whole black theme. I was going to get 50's but i realized how light them would be. Here's a pic...crappy cell pic but should be big. 
warning...it's dirty and stock height unfortunately


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> Ummm...the OP does have a theme...black wheels, grill, body molding? Am I missing something? :beer: The whole reason I responded was not because I was annoyed people were saying they didn't like it, but the thread seemed to have spiraled down to a chrome vs. black trim debate in general and how some feel black trim in general cheapens the car. Again, you proved my point that black window trim can look "fine" because I quoted ToySlacker who said that all cars look nicer with chrome trim around the window. By you saying it looked fine, means that it doesn't necessarily look better with the chrome trim and that it looked "fine" with black trim. But if you would have read carefully, you would have got that :heart::beer: instead of jumping on my case. :heart:
> 
> Apparently, I should have looked at you sig first, Wayne, and not mess with you because you are crazy and like 311.


i would say you did miss something...black wheels? i dont see any black wheels! LOL! :laugh:

so if we back up just a bit you'll see now why i argued...wasnt trying to call ya out even though, with his stock wheels (as pictured) it cheapened the look...if he goes all "murdered out yo" then yeah, i'm sure it'll look fine as with the Audi...then again, some people just dont like it...i hate all the hype over BBS RS's...people would run me out of town at a VW meet for saying that...17's look dumb as crap on MKVs and up...people would throw rocks at me...point being, so some like his car and some dont. :beer: ok CSB

and rolling your eyes at my screen name i see...:banghead: yeah thanks :heart:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah you're right about the wheels. I noticed that after I posted and realized I was thinking about someone else's car.

I do agree with you on my screen name, though. Should've thought that one through when I joined.

Ps...wasn't making fun at your name. Was commenting on your sig. Again, back to missing what I posted again. :beer:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yeah you're right about the wheels. I noticed that after I posted and realized I was thinking about someone else's car.
> 
> I do agree with you on my screen name, though. Should've thought that one through when I joined.
> 
> Ps...wasn't making fun at your name. Was commenting on your sig. Again, back to missing what I posted again. :beer:


if it helps...i think i personally liked the second pic of the S4...and jealous you actually had a sprint blue one...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha :thumbup:

She was a beauty. Miss that car. At least the wife has a sweet T-reg now. Ha


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> Haha :thumbup:
> 
> She was a beauty. Miss that car. At least the wife has a sweet T-reg now. Ha


why'd you get rid of it? was the 100K mile service coming lol...

yeah shes pretty and the only color id get outside of black unless audi would offer a damn pearl white :banghead:

suzuka grey is a cool color though...and yes, new T-Regs are nice


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

The wife needed a new SUV so traded it in for the t-reg. It only had 63k on it but was out of warranty. Figured we both would get new cars. Plus I wanted something with a little more room in the back, although the CC isn't all that much bigger inside than the S4. Low milage A6s and E350s were what I wanted but a brand new CC fit the budget. Missing Quattro though and the CC understeers like a bitch. Hopefully lowering it will make it a little better.

Loved the Sprint Blue. Was originally looking at a silver one until I saw the blue. Turned so many heads. Suzuka is awesome and so rare. I've only seen it on an S5 and RS4. Expensive option.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i need to take some normal pictures


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> The wife needed a new SUV so traded it in for the t-reg. It only had 63k on it but was out of warranty. Figured we both would get new cars. Plus I wanted something with a little more room in the back, although the CC isn't all that much bigger inside than the S4. Low milage A6s and E350s were what I wanted but a brand new CC fit the budget. Missing Quattro though and the CC understeers like a bitch. Hopefully lowering it will make it a little better.
> 
> Loved the Sprint Blue. Was originally looking at a silver one until I saw the blue. Turned so many heads. Suzuka is awesome and so rare. I've only seen it on an S5 and RS4. Expensive option.


yeah, the CC's rear is roomy...but the lack of headroom for taller people sometimes kills it...as for your original choices....i love the new E Class and the A6's...but i just have to have a manual...and yes, the CC understeers a bit...lowering it helps just a little. i want an A4 so i can have quattro and a manual lol...

sprint is one of my favorite colors though...and yes, suzuka is rare and expensive. comes on the TT-RS too


----------



## hindu (Feb 14, 2011)

How easy does plasti dip come off if you don't like the looks? I have seen a couple youtube videos that it looks like it peals off fairly easy and doesn't cause damage.

I want to plasti dip my emblems and grill, but not sure if I will like the black out look on Reflex Silver or not. I think gun metal would look sharp, at least for the rear emblem.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

hindu said:


> How easy does plasti dip come off if you don't like the looks? I have seen a couple youtube videos that it looks like it peals off fairly easy and doesn't cause damage.
> 
> I want to plasti dip my emblems and grill, but not sure if I will like the black out look on Reflex Silver or not. I think gun metal would look sharp, at least for the rear emblem.


I have never taken off so I'm not sure how easy it comes off or what it leaves behind. 

In my opinion, the plasti dip looks best with the Reflex Silver actually. Again, this is just my opinion. I have a black CC and have dipped my chrome trim on the front grill and I think it looks good, but personally love how it looks on Silver.


----------



## CC2.0T (Mar 5, 2013)

Just did my rims last weekend in PlasiDip, thought I would share.

Took three and a half cans, five coats on each, wash them really good with dish soap and dry, wipe down with denatured alcohol to remove and dirt and remaining detergent, and spray. It was really easy, I trimmed trees in between coats to pass the time.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks awesome!! did you do it while the wheels were on the car or off?



CC2.0T said:


> Just did my rims last weekend in PlasiDip, thought I would share.
> 
> Took three and a half cans, five coats on each, wash them really good with dish soap and dry, wipe down with denatured alcohol to remove and dirt and remaining detergent, and spray. It was really easy, I trimmed trees in between coats to pass the time.


----------



## CC2.0T (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! I took them off to do them, lots of over spray with this stuff. the two rear wheels i did simultaneously, the fronts were done one at a time because my jackstands didn't quite fit with the jack I had available... Its best to get them all of and do them all together so you can keep a consist coat across all four. The front ones got a heavier coat than the rears, it's visible if you know what to look for. 

I started doing the trim tonight, I got the rear bumper molding done and the rear badge done on the trunk lid, i'm thinking off leaving the model badge on and spraying them as well, it will be tricky to do them. Ill finish up the rest of the trim this week, I'm going to spray the top half of the mirrors, and im debating on leaving the front badge chrome and spraying just the chrome ring around the front. 

The tail lights will be tinted hopefully this weekend if the tint ever gets to me... 

So far I'm very pleased with it it definitely turns heads, and for the $30 it cost me, it looks pretty damn professional.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it me or does the second picture ^ make the car look HUGE? Im sure its just the angle but dayum our cars have a fat a$$ from this view


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]
After








[/QUOTE]

Looks so good.

I had a B6 A4 Sport, which came with the black trim instead of the chrome. Loved the look of the black compared to the chrome. But, the car was Dolphin Gray as well, so it wasn't too much black. But on the CC, I think the chrome looks better. With the car being black, I think the chrome adds a nice contrast. Maybe if the car was a different color I would have a different opinion.


----------



## CC2.0T (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm going to see how it all looks, the matte provides a good breakup still and is definitely visible on the car. But that's the beauty of PlastiDip, if I don't like it, I just peel it off.

I love that blue on the Audi's though, I've always had a thing for the color.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Not true. Depends on the car and what look you are going for. Sporty or luxury. I do agree that on some cars it cheapens the look and gives the car a base trim model appearance but think about all the true sports cars (not to mention exotics) out there, no chrome. As mentioned above BMW has shadow line trim and Audi, Titanium. The desired effect is to give the car a more aggressive and sporty look.
> 
> Take a look at my old S4.
> 
> ...


It looks better with the chrome. Sorry.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> *I think* it looks better with the chrome. Sorry.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Fixed that for you.


No reason to get so upset man. It just makes the car look cheap, like this Geo for example:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> No reason to get so upset man. It just makes the car look cheap, like this Geo for example:


Not mad at all. Just pointing out that it is your opinion and not a statement of truth. I also once had the same opinion but have since changed my mind. Based on your argument, this Frozen Black 3 series with Shadowline trim looks cheap with primer instead of paint and chrome trim.


----------



## fresnotwinkie (Sep 17, 2005)

*Please Advise*

Hey there fellow CC owner,

I am wanting to wrap my front grill of my 2011 CC. But I am having difficulty removing the "metal" slats. I must inquire, what technique or process did you do to remove those stubborn things? :banghead: I look forward to your response. Thank you in advance...:thumbup:

--Nicolas


----------



## Larry J (Nov 3, 2015)

I had to remove the grill to get at the tabs on the chrome trim.
Use a small screwdriver on the back and gently pull from the front.
As they start to let go, you'll get the hang of it.
Don't put your other hand in front of the screwdriver.
I didn't do it, but came too close.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

One thing I did that helped was once I got a tab disengaged I wedged a toothpick underneath to keep it from snapping back into place. That way each tab stays disengaged as you work your way to the next one. Might have gotten this idea on here somewhere can't remember.


----------

